# Question About Renting An Apartment in France and Guarators



## phillyangevin

Hi -

I'm an American expat recently arrived in France (Marseille) and am ready to sign a lease for a short term (3-month) furnished apartment. Given that I have enough in savings, I took the option of paying the 3 months in full without the need for a guarantor. I want to eventually settle here and will be looking for something more permanent but I don't know anyone in France who would be willing to cosign as guarantor (take responsibility for my debt if needed). I am collecting a corporate pension that will generously cover 3x monthly rent and I'm wondering if that would get me off the hook for the guarantor requirement as long as provide proof of income.

It seems silly to have a third party to have to go through the process when I can prove that I'm financially solvent myself. And unless one has family here isn't finding a guarantor be a major hurdle in settling here? (This is one time I miss the reliance on credit scores, so much simpler!)

Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## bhamham

Landlords and agents seem pretty insistent that you have a guarantor. I used Garantme as a guarantor for my 3yr unfurnished rental








Garantme: French rent guarantor for your housing in France


Garantme is the best housing guarantor to rent in France. Apply in 5 minutes and get an answer within 24 hours.




garantme.fr





I've read that some banks may do a 'caution bancaire' where your savings acct acts as guarantor. Talk to your bank if interested.


----------



## phillyangevin

bhamham said:


> Landlords and agents seem pretty insistent that you have a guarantor. I used Garantme as a guarantor for my 3yr unfurnished rental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garantme: French rent guarantor for your housing in France
> 
> 
> Garantme is the best housing guarantor to rent in France. Apply in 5 minutes and get an answer within 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garantme.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that some banks may do a 'caution bancaire' where your savings acct acts as guarantor. Talk to your bank if interested.


Thanks for this! It's a relief to know there's a fallback option. As a side, so many opportunities for entrepeneurs to make money offering services. I get a lot of ads now for companies who handle all the beaurocracy for expats. For a price of course.


----------



## Bevdeforges

phillyangevin said:


> I get a lot of ads now for companies who handle all the beaurocracy for expats. For a price of course.


Just be careful with those. In many cases, they are charging for stuff you could just as easily do yourself. There have been many reports lately about "services" for getting one of those Crit'Air stickers for you - that charge a couple hundred euros. The Crit'Air sticker only costs about 4,50€ or so if you order it online - and you get a certificate you can print off and use while you're waiting for the sticker to arrive in the post.


----------



## phillyangevin

Bevdeforges said:


> Just be careful with those. In many cases, they are charging for stuff you could just as easily do yourself. There have been many reports lately about "services" for getting one of those Crit'Air stickers for you - that charge a couple hundred euros. The Crit'Air sticker only costs about 4,50€ or so if you order it online - and you get a certificate you can print off and use while you're waiting for the sticker to arrive in the post.


Thanks. Yeah, I'm only going to use one if absolutely necessary, in which case it may be in order to rent a primary residence. But so far, fortunately I've had the time and energy to do everything else myself.


----------

